# See you later, alligator.



## rogelio

Hay un refrán o dicho que usamos aquí en los Estados Unidos cuando estamos diciendo hasta luego a los niños.  Decimos "See you later, alligator" y ellos nos contestan "After a while, crocodile".  
Solo es una manera de decir hasta luego, pero usa palabras que riman.  ¿Hay una expresión igual en español?  Me parece que he escuchado alguien decir uno, pero se me escapan las palabras.  
Mil gracias,

Rogelio


----------



## niña

En español existe la misma expresión: "Hasta luego cocodrilo"

Había una canción de los sesenta creo, que fue versionada al español y decía algo así como:

Hasta luego, cocodrilo 
no pasaste de caimán
hasta luego, cocodrilo
no pasaste de caimán
Y si todavía no entiendes 
en inglés te lo dirán: 

See you later alligator...


----------



## rogelio

niña said:
			
		

> En español existe la misma expresión: "Hasta luego cocodrilo"
> 
> Había una canción de los sesenta creo, que fue versionada al español y decía algo así como:
> 
> Hasta luego, cododrilo
> no pasaste de caimán
> hasta luego, cocodrilo
> no pasaste de caimán
> 
> Y si todavía no entiendes
> en inglés te lo dirán:
> 
> See you later alligator...


Mil gracias, niña - ¿Sabe usted si la expresión es usada en las países de América Central y Sudamérica?  No estoy despreciando a España. ¡De ninguna manera! (tengo amigos de tu patria), pero trabajo con muchos niños de América Central por eso estoy preguntando.
Gracias por tu paciencia
Rogelio  

Rogelio


----------



## gotitadeleche

Adiós talega de arroz.


----------



## niña

rogelio said:
			
		

> mil gracias, niña - ?sabe usted si la expresion esta usada en las paises de America Centra y SudAmerica?  No estoy despreciando a España. !De ninguna manera! (tengo amigos de tu patria), pero trabajo con muchos niños de America Central por eso estoy preguntando.
> Gracias por tu paciencia
> Rogelio
> 
> Rogelio



No tengo ni idea si allí se usa Rogelio. Siento no poder ayudarte


----------



## Celeste

Hola Rogelio,
lamento no poder ayudarte con tu pregunta.  Solo puedo decirte que _hasta luego cocodrilo _ no es utilizado como un saludo en Argentina.
Te paso este sitio que te puede ser de utilidad, ya que trabajas con niños, tiene canciones, adivinanzas, está muy bueno
http://www.elhuevodechocolate.com/index.htm
¡Adiós corazón de arroz!
C.


----------



## rogelio

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hola Rogelio,
> lamento no poder ayudarte con tu pregunta.  Solo puedo decirte que _hasta luego cocodrilo _ no es utilizado como un saludo en Argentina.
> Te paso este sitio que te puede ser de utilidad, ya que trabajas con niños, tiene canciones, adivinanzas, está muy bueno
> http://www.elhuevodechocolate.com/index.htm
> Adiós corazón de arroz!
> C.


Mil gracias, Celeste.  ¡Ese sitio es genial!  De seguro voy a usarlo mucho.

Adiós corazón de arroz
 
Rogelio


----------



## Lluna1977

Si tiene que rimar, en Catalunya decimos: Adeu Andreu


----------



## rogelio

niña said:
			
		

> No tengo ni idea si allí se usa Rogelio. Siento no poder ayudarte


Ya me ayudaste mucho, niña.  No te preocupes.
Gracias por todo.
Rogelio


----------



## JRDGZ

Acá en el mundo del tex-mex hay algo que decimos - ay te guacho (watch-o), cucaracho.

Mi dos centavos.

-jr


----------



## funnydeal

Curioso y cultural

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3632


----------



## calzetin

Funnydeal, acabo de mirar esa thread a la que le acabas de poner un link.

Y mira lo que me he encontrado (dicho por mí):



			
				calzetin said:
			
		

> A los niños pequeños se les dice
> 
> Hola pajarito sin cola.
> 
> Una expresión que se uso bastante cuando alguien se va es
> 
> me piro papiro
> 
> y también
> 
> me piro vampiro
> 
> 
> luego, *deformaciones  * de "hasta luego"
> 
> hasta Lugo (Lugo, ciudad Española)
> 
> Talego (forma coloquial de decir "mil pesetas")
> 
> tagüevo (güevo = huevo)
> 
> también puedes decir cosas como
> 
> con esto y un bizcocho, hasta mañana a las ocho



  Menos mal que empezó hoy el III Congreso Internacional de la lengua española... a lo mejor nos aclaran esto del español deforme


----------



## funnydeal

calzetin said:
			
		

> Funnydeal, acabo de mirar esa thread a la que le acabas de poner un link.
> 
> Y mira lo que me he encontrado (dicho por mí):
> 
> 
> 
> Menos mal que empezó hoy el III Congreso Internacional de la lengua española... a lo mejor nos aclaran esto del español deforme




¡¡¡ Qué barbaridad !!!   

Con cariño y respeto de Funnydeal con su deforme español


----------



## LUcy In The Sky

En Chile en ocasiones se dice "chao pesca'o"


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

LUcy In The Sky said:
			
		

> En Chile en ocasiones se dice "chao pesca'o"


 
Jaja, acá se dice "chau pescau"_._

Y no se olviden de "aquí se rompió una taza y cada quien para su casa".


----------



## INAMIBLES

apoyo a mi compatriota en el chao pesca'o...no recuerdo haber oido algun saludo o despedida con algun animal entre medio....


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

INAMIBLES said:
			
		

> apoyo a mi compatriota en el chao pesca'o...no recuerdo haber oido algun saludo o despedida con algun animal entre medio....


 
Y qué hay con "see you later, alligator"?  


Acá algunos dicen "chau pescau", Inamibles. Si no lo has escuchado es porque no has estado por acá, no creés ?


----------



## ILT

En México a veces se usa:

Hola crayola/Hola pirinola
Adiós granito de arroz


----------



## Terry Mount

¡Hasta lumbago! [lumbago (pron. inglesa) rima con "luego"]
¡Hasta bananas!


----------



## Stu Pedazo

Hola caracola!: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3632
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=48859


----------



## LUcy In The Sky

o también, "calabaza,calabaza cada uno para su casa"...


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Qué pasa, calabaza? (sería un saludo)


----------



## Alundra

Una cosa que yo siempre suelo decir cuando se van de casa, aunque es muy vieja ya, es: 

Aquí te espero, comiendo un huevo, con una sonrisa y un caramelo.  

Y también digo mucho lo de:

Hasta luego, Lucas. (se me pegó del Chiquito y no hay quien me lo saque) 

Alundra.


----------



## LUcy In The Sky

una despedida, "buenas noches los pastores", unque no se como se diria eso en ingles...



saludos


----------



## pameh_r

noo pues... see you later alligator es una canción de rock de los años 50...!


----------



## Moritzchen

pameh_r said:


> noo pues... see you later alligator es una canción de rock de los años 50...!


Pues,  de algún lado sale. La expresión es anterior a la canción. 
_See you later alligator,_
_after a while crocodile_.


----------



## Gorgiewave

See you later, alligator.
In a while crocodile.

Is what I have always heard.

In Spain people (young people at least) say "me piro, vampiro".

Hola caracola as well.


----------



## lobestro

en Bolivia se dicen algunas frases como:

"que te pasa calabaza"
"hola amigo, bolas de higo"
"hola pariente cara de serpiente"


----------



## Clavdivs

Stu Pedazo said:


> Hola caracola!: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3632
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=48859



- Hasta luego, noruego.
- Bye bye, julai.
- Hasta luego, Lucas (no rima pero durante unos años ha estado de moda en España por un cómico que aparecía en la televisión, aún se escucha pero ha perdido gracia)
- Adéu, fideu (versión catalana)


----------



## Mattterhorn

Chao pescao
Agur benhur
Geroarte bonaparte
Me piro vampiro
Hola caracola


----------



## jamusi

Hasta luego noruego. 
Ciao pescau


----------



## Ferrol

Mattterhorn said:


> Chao pescao
> Agur benhur
> Geroarte bonaparte
> Me piro vampiro
> Hola caracola


 (LOL)


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ahí nos vidrios  -- en Mexico.


----------



## Amapolas

Adiós, corazón de arroz.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aquí se rompió una taza y cada quien para su casa.


----------



## Amapolas

Cada carancho a su rancho.


----------



## Gustavop1978

Me salen granos de verte (Me alegro de verte)
Tarugo (Hasta luego)
Esto hay que decirlo rápido, para que entiendan lo que pone entre paréntesis. Pero les estás insultando. Jajaja


----------

